# Any reports from Talquin?



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm planning a trip over to Talquin next week, just wondering if anybody's been over there the last couple of week's and if they had any luck.:whistling:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Fish are being caught in open water trolling jigs. Yesterday they were averaging 35 keepers per boat. And I'd venture to say they were only keeping the 12+ inchers.


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

Bass?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Crappie


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

white2244bass said:


> Bass?


I was talking about crappie. There bass have an 18 inch limit. The crappie have a 10 inch limit, but most don't keep them unless they are 12+ inches.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah lol...those old timers around there frown on keeping 10 inchers. I'm not as good at it as they are though, I take what i can get. Some of those guys bring back some freaking SLABS!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> Yeah lol...those old timers around there frown on keeping 10 inchers. I'm not as good at it as they are though, I take what i can get. Some of those guys bring back some freaking SLABS!


Yeah i've learned a lot from them. Most of them are retired and have campers at Lake Talquin Lodge so they fish the lake religiously and know it like the back of their hand. I'll be on there level one day Lol. Still learning :thumbsup:


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

When are the bass in full swing spawn? And what parts of the lake are the best this time of year to catch em what is everyone throwing?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If y'all want some good advice on Talquin, go to the Florida forum on crappie.com. That's were the Talquin crappie masters are. You can talk to pretty much anyone around Lake Talquin Lodge and get some good advice too. They seem to love telling the inexperienced how to do it, and they won't hesitate to tell you exactly where to find the fish. They know you won't catch 'em like they do lol. I get a kick out of chatting with those old guys.


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Skiff we'll be going after crappie and bass and will be staying at the lodge. Good report.


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Yakavelli said:


> If y'all want some good advice on Talquin, go to the Florida forum on crappie.com. That's were the Talquin crappie masters are. You can talk to pretty much anyone around Lake Talquin Lodge and get some good advice too. They seem to love telling the inexperienced how to do it, and they won't hesitate to tell you exactly where to find the fish. They know you won't catch 'em like they do lol. I get a kick out of chatting with those old guys.


Thanks I'll pull that up and check it out.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

in the boat said:


> Thanks Skiff we'll be going after crappie and bass and will be staying at the lodge. Good report.


No problem man. Keep us posted on how the trip turned out. I'll be over there soon. :thumbsup: Just waiting for that magic word :thumbup:


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Today the water level at Talquin was dropping and as of this evening was very low. The gates at the dam were open all day. Main channel is very muddy but creeks aren't to bad. Only fished a little this afternoon but numbers weren't high for anyone I talked with. Hopefully things will be better tomorrow .


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Last week too much water. This week not enough. Hang in there your luck is bound to change.


----------

